
How to sound smart on Medium - HipstaJules
https://medium.com/@giuliomichelon/how-to-sound-smart-on-medium-504365790f9#.2eo33cqxj
======
ppyil
This is very similar to the famous "How to sound smart in your TEDx talk"

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8S0FDjFBj8o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8S0FDjFBj8o)

~~~
HipstaJules
I know, that's why I have a frame from that video and the link in the caption.
Do you already feel smarter?

